# Video Sharing Box



## tiv0 newbie (Aug 28, 2015)

I noticed something while viewing my Tivo account device preferences on tivoonline. There is a video sharing box that can be checked for Tivo Dvrs but not for Tivo minis. This box is also available for my new Tivo Stream 4K. Any thoughts on its significance? I am hoping that it is a hint for Tivo planning to “network” the new Stream 4K device with Tivo Minis and DVR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Did you check them off and see what it does?

I'm thinking maybe it's there on the TS4Ks so if you have more than one then they'll all be synced together for content?

But I like your idea better!


----------



## tiv0 newbie (Aug 28, 2015)

BillyClyde, I will play around with those setting tonight to see what I can find out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Noticed a post on FB about this earlier in the week. As far as I’ve ever noticed this is a new setting. I checked and renamed my boxes so hopefully it is a hint at things to come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's been there forever. It enables/disables the ability to transfer recordings between TiVo DVRs. It's not listed on Minis because Minis don't have any recordings to share.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> That's been there forever. It enables/disables the ability to transfer recordings between TiVo DVRs. It's not listed on Minis because Minis don't have any recordings to share.


Dan, you are such a party pooper. LOL!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not sure why it's listed for the Stream 4K. Probably just a bug in the website.


----------



## tiv0 newbie (Aug 28, 2015)

I can’t tell that checking or unchecking the box does anything, but I only have one stream 4k. Maybe someone with two of the devices can do some research on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

